
New AI can predict exact moment a protest will turn violent from Twitter posts - jkjustinkumar
https://www.rt.com/news/428277-algorithm-protest-twitter-violent/
======
crooked-v
So how long until police start using this as a new justification for kettling
and mass arrests?

